# NASLite auf 1,722 Floppy



## Sinky (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich versuche das NASLite wie auf der Seite angegeben in Xubuntu auf eine 1,722 Diskette zu kopieren. 
Ich gehe dabei aber wie folgt vor, tipps von anderern Seiten(als root):

mknod /dev/fd0u1722 b 2 96
fdformat /dev/fd0u1722
mkdosfs /dev/fd0u1722 (<< ohne diese Zeile selber Fehler)
dd if=nas.img of=/dev/fd0u1722 (befinde mich im passenden Ordner)

Das ganze mache ich mit einer "High Density 2.0MB" Diskette (steht vorne drauf) Soweit funktioniert das auch ohne Errorausgabe. Aber wenn ich dann von der Diskette booten möchte bekomme ich als Fehlermeldung "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"

Vielen Dank für Hilfe
Mfg
S!nky der Linux  ;-)


----------

